# Limited 24-hour SEPTA subway/el service begins



## fairviewroad (Jun 27, 2014)

Philadelphia's two main subway lines, the Broad Street (Orange) Line and the Market-Frankford (Blue) Line

do not run 24 hours a day. It's been this way for more than 20 years.

Now, SEPTA is starting a pilot project of all night service on the Orange and Blue lines, but only on weekends. (Friday

and Saturday nights). Trains will operate in place of Night Owl bus service every 20 minutes on both lines. One

major change is that many stations will not be staffed overnights, so riders need to pay their fare directly to the 

train operator. The pilot project will last through Labor Day weekend but might be extended. Early reports show

a boost in ridership over the Night Owl buses, though that could be in part to a wave of publicity as well as the

initial novelty of it.

It's worth noting that while this is a significant change, the Blue and Orange Lines won't be the only 24-hour

rapid transit service in the Philly area. Three of the Subway-Surface Trolley (Green) Lines run all night, as does the

PATCO line from New Jersey.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 27, 2014)

The Market-Frankford was my "home line" in Philly along with the 34 trolley and the 42 bus.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 27, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> The Market-Frankford was my "home line" in Philly along with the 34 trolley and the 42 bus.


I have a lot of "home lines" to many to name around here..


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jun 27, 2014)

You went to Norfolk, Massachusetts? Not in Lafayette Hill anymore?


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Jun 28, 2014)

Does the trolley lines (at least some) run 24 hours a day?


----------



## Eric S (Jun 28, 2014)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Does the trolley lines (at least some) run 24 hours a day?





fairviewroad said:


> It's worth noting that while this is a significant change, the Blue and Orange Lines won't be the only 24-hour
> 
> rapid transit service in the Philly area. *Three of the Subway-Surface Trolley (Green) Lines run all night*, as does the
> 
> PATCO line from New Jersey.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 28, 2014)

I believe this sort of operation, running rail continuously from Friday morning through late Sunday night, but using buses overnight Sunday nights through Thursday nights, is somewhat common on U-Bahn and S-Bahn type systems in Europe.


----------



## fairviewroad (Sep 8, 2014)

> PHILADELPHIA, PA - SEPTA will extend the current 24-hour weekend service pilot on the Broad Street and Market Frankford Lines through November 2. This gives the Authority an opportunity to evaluate the service during the fall ridership season, and provides time to attract new riders after they return from summer vacations.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Broad Street and Market-Frankford Line ridership has increased by 50 percent or more during these extended service hours on most weekends this summer.


Full press release here:

http://www.septa.org/media/releases/2014/08-05.html


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 13, 2014)

Weekend overnight subway/El service extended "indefinitely" in Philly:

http://septa.org/media/releases/2014/10-08.html


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Oct 17, 2014)

Very nice, hopefully this extends to weeknights and soon daily.

Doubtful thats happening anytime soon but glimer of hope


----------

